# Members of Chelsea Latin Kings indicted on drug, gun charges



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By THE ASSOCIATED PRESS 
BOSTON — Eighteen alleged members and associates of the Chelsea chapter of the Latin Kings gang were indicted yesterday on state and federal drug and firearm charges. 
During a nine-month investigation, a witness working with law enforcement officials was able to buy cocaine and guns from gang members, according to an affidavit filed by an FBI agent in support of a request by federal prosecutors to detain the gang members pending trial. 
The Latin Kings, formed in Chicago in the 1960s, now has chapters throughout the eastern United States. 
In Chelsea, the group has been involved in a gang war with rivals over the past few years, resulting in numerous shootings, stabbings and other violence, authorities said. 
Twelve members of the Chelsea chapter, including the alleged leader, Paul Follis, 20, were indicted on federal drug charges, while another six were indicted on state drug and firearm charges. Follis was charged with conspiracy and cocaine distribution. 
The FBI has been investigating the Latin Kings in Massachusetts since 2002. In 2004 and 2005, authorities have made sweeping arrests of members of the Latin Kings in Lawrence, Lowell, Springfield and Holyoke.


----------

